# Camera Canon 5DS R reviewed by photographer Justin Mott



## T Le (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi,

I found a article about the camera 5DSR of this photographer Justin Mott on his website.


Hope it useful for anyone need to know about this camera.

Here're some great images he took:

*Sorry, but TPF rules prohibit the posting of images which are not your own.*


----------



## Braineack (Jul 28, 2016)

it's an absolutely abysmal article only written because he was paid to.  It provide little to no useful information.  I can sum up the entire review in one sentence: The Canon 5DSr slowly takes really big pictures that has finally just reached Nikon's DR levels from 10 years ago.

The images he's using to show it off are pretty trash too--technically speaking.  They are blurry, over saturated, and over processed.

Like this is in his portfolio: http://cdn.lightgalleries.net/4bd5e...Videography_Vietnam_Thailand_Bali_001-1-3.jpg

insane.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 28, 2016)

I thought the saturation levels i was seeing were just the drugs not quite wore off yet....
but I was wrong. 
what I got from this post was that the canon 5DR has focus and color issues.  or the photographer doesnt know how to use the camera and/or an editing program.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jul 29, 2016)

I have to say that I have the 5ds (not the sr) and I absolutely love it!! I enjoy cropping (shhh!) and those extra megapixels are awesome.
The speed is great - 6fps is fine by me, I don't shoot sports or birds.

The ONLY issue I have with it is if you shoot continuously for about 10 seconds and then press they playback button (I have my screen to not show me image previews after a shot), then it takes maybe 2 seconds to bring the images up.

Those 2 seconds - if in a studio or wherever you are (like I said, no sports or birds), will not lose you anything. Plus if you want to check your images constantly, you're not 100% confident in your photography.

I have found the 5dsr to produce wonderful colors, and work way beyond my expectations (having shot nikon, leica, and others). I love it.

Oh, one thing to mention is loadin;g images into lightroom from CF or SD may take time because of the image size, but that's ok - if you want to see them quick, shoot in RAW + JPEG and only check the JPEG. Just insert card, go make a coffee while importing happens, and come back to great images.

Edited to add - this was taken at my daughter's baptism. It was pretty damn dark in that church, and this was at 2.8, 65mm, no flash, ISO 800 - only edited for crop! I haven't even worked on the colors yet!


----------



## Punisher911 (Aug 8, 2016)

I like that pic.....


----------

